# Finding crappie without electronics



## Isaac_02 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey all,

My old Humminbird has been giving me lots of unreliable fits lately so I keep finding myself aimlessly trolling my jigs and cranks trying to hope I come across a school. College budget says new fish finder probably isn't happening anytime soon.

Anybody have any tips on what I can be doing to get on the crappie? I know people had to have their methods in the days before all this technology...


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Look for small bait fish skipping to get away from the crappie ?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Get some maps of the lakes you fish.


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

I would also get Maps of the Lakes you plan on Fishing. Look for drop offs and Stucture. Trees Rocks or a certain depth. You can get maps from ODNR. Also make sure you change your depths your Fishing since you don’t have electronics to tell you where there at. I would also try different baits and techniques till you find one that seems more productive. Good Luck


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

navionics app on your phone will allow you to see some contour lines and depths. check fishing reports here and try to match the reports to viable water on the navionics map. good luck buddy!


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

here's an interesting thought that crossed my mind. does anyone take a minnow trap with them both to catch bait and collect info about bait fish population in the area?


----------



## Isaac_02 (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for the tips everybody. I'll start studying the maps and the reports.


----------



## Isaac_02 (Feb 21, 2016)

kleared42 said:


> does anyone take a minnow trap with them both to catch bait and collect info about bait fish population in the area?


I've thought about it because it seems helpful but I never have. I also figure many places have a forage of young shad by later in the summer but obviously those won't go into a trap


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

Isaac_02 said:


> I've thought about it because it seems helpful but I never have. I also figure many places have a forage of young shad by later in the summer but obviously those won't go into a trap


I tried it today. saw tons of bait balls on hoover. parked in and around them. hung the trap, left the trap on the bottom, threw the trap. caught no minnows. the two crappie I caught were 9' to 12' on the troll in North pool. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Fish finder is cheating,,,,,,,,,


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Paper maps. And the old tried and true one ounce weight on a rod to get a feel for the depth and bottom structures. Most any point close to deep water should have crappies right now. As well as trees you can see that are hanging out over deep water.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

DHower08 said:


> And the old tried and true one ounce weight on a rod to get a feel for the depth and bottom structures


That was my 1st depth finder...very reliable.

Also put the new Ohio hunt/fish app on your phone. It's free and I believe the maps are interactive.


----------

